# Xbox 360 Elite (sub standard crap more like)



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

My sodding xbox quit yesterday, one month out of warranty. X-Boxes have been plagued with faults ever since the launch. Microsoft rolled out the Xbox with the knowledge that a high proportion would end up with faults, so it would be first on the market ahead of the PS3 and Wii. The most common fault was called the red ring of death. Now i waited until I thought all the faults had been ironed out before mothballing my old original Xbox. Surprise surprise when mine got one red light and an error code E74 on the screen, After Microsoft said tough it's out of warranty, i looked up the error code and low and behold it's a very common fault, some people reporting this fault on their first day of owning an Xbox. If you are lucky the fault will occur before your warranty is out, if not tough.

After looking up the error code I managed to take the thing apart and fix it, so i was quite lucky.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep. They're crap.

Fortunately i've got a PS3


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I recently bought myself an Xbox 360 controller, from a high-street shop. For £14.99. This I proceeded to plug into my PC, which is running a Core i7 and a GeForce GTX 260+. Screw this console business, I can play kiddie games with the game controller, and switch to a keyboard and mouse for anything trickier.

On a more useful note, I seem to get the impression (but not looking into it being a non-Xbox owner), that most of the problems relate to overheating. A replacement, or modified case tends to solve this issue. There are several manufacturers who do stylish replacements.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

On a more useful note, I seem to get the impression (but not looking into it being a non-Xbox owner), that most of the problems relate to overheating. A replacement, or modified case tends to solve this issue. There are several manufacturers who do stylish replacements.[/quote]

Yeah most problems stem from overheating, my particular problem was the scaler chip but this is supposed to stem from things getting too hot.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Probably OTT for stock consoles, but: http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/pr ... =87&g=spec


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I couldn't see a price, not that i would buy one. Microsoft should have ensured it was FFU.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

fut1a said:


> Microsoft should have ensured it was FFU.


 :lol:

Like companies do that these days.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine died with the same problem.

Good news for me was that I sold it broken on ebay without the hard drive for £46. I

I'm assuming that it must be easy to fix so it may be worth looking online for a repairer near you.


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

If things like this fails just outside their warranty, then you do have rights under the sale of goods act, and should exercise these rights!
Firstly against the retailer you bought it from, if that fails because they have gone under, then speak to the card company if you bought it on a card, or call consumer direct for free advise...

http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/advi ... hgoods.cfm


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine had the red lights ring of death when it was a month out of warranty, phoned the customer helpline and they sent a courier out to collect it and repaired it free of charge.

I'm sure I read somewhere that for the ring of death they'll fix it for free until it's 3 years old. [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Cause you're too fucking tight to pay to play online*


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

*meh* [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Colinthecop said:


> Mine had the red lights ring of death when it was a month out of warranty, phoned the customer helpline and they sent a courier out to collect it and repaired it free of charge.
> 
> I'm sure I read somewhere that for the ring of death they'll fix it for free until it's 3 years old. [smiley=huh2.gif]


The warranty for the 3 red light ring of death was increased to 3 years because it was the first fault to appear and it had all the publicity. The single light e-74 error appeared after and has not had the warranty extended, even though it's pot luck when it can fail. If your lucky it fails within 12 months. There are reports of them failing after an hour of getting it out of the box.

Anyway.............my fix was ok for a bit, but now it has a disk drive error, which i can't fix :evil: so i have just come back from Game where I bought a new Xbox, and an extended 2 year warranty for£22.99. I wish I could have walked away from the Xbox but I have so many games etc, so I couldn't, besides the only competition is the PS3, and after being a gamer since the commodore 64 i like to have the best console


----------



## napalmuk (Dec 23, 2008)

They did indeed extend their warranties due to this extremely common problem... i suggest you give them a ring and explain the situation they will repair your xbox for free.. they sent me out a prepaid box and UPS to pick it up, which they did 45mins after i arranged the pickup!!  and yes my xbox was too out of warranty.

Ian


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

napalmuk said:


> They did indeed extend their warranties due to this extremely common problem... i suggest you give them a ring and explain the situation they will repair your xbox for free.. they sent me out a prepaid box and UPS to pick it up, which they did 45mins after i arranged the pickup!!  and yes my xbox was too out of warranty.
> 
> Ian


I called them as soon as it happened (Indian call centre, say no more) and they wanted to charge me 80 odd quid to fix it, even after arguing the fact that it should not have broke, and my first XBOX was still going strong after god knows how many years, i even said I would rather go out and buy a PS3 than pay to get it fixed.


----------



## napalmuk (Dec 23, 2008)

That sucks man!! When i spoke to them, they explained to me that the warranty had been extended due to these problems... don't know what more to say!! apart from ms suck! lol


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

My Ps3 died about a month out off warranty. Stopped reading the disks. Rang Sony and explained the error and admitted it was out off warranty. Nice girl on the phone says "No problem sir, can you tell me the number on your machine and confirm your name and address and we will send you out another within 48 hours" ... Next day man turns up with a big bright pink box and a nice new Ps3 for me. B'stards still wanted the old one back in exchange :roll:  . I'd heard that if your X-box broke whilst in warranty you could wait a couple off months for a replacement. As i do play alot and i knew before hand that Sony have good customer service (Well they have always been good with anything ive owned and broke). Was one off the reasons i waited for the Ps3. Only thing i don't like about the Ps3 is the amount off controllers i've broke. Prolonged angry online playing and left analog stick don't mix well


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

My son phoned me this afternoon to tell me he's got the RROD on his 360.

Not the first time, nor second, nor third ....this will be his 6th RROD return!!

And apparently, Microsoft have *at fucking long last* worked out how to fix it ...

http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/01/xbox-360-red-ring-of-death-problems-finally-solved/

No rush eh lads! :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

My kid has the RROD on his machine...anyone give the number to call to get it sorted please?

Tried mailing MS and they're pretty much saying "tough"

Dave


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

This is the number i used 0800 587 1102. Have the serial number handy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I was lucky enough to get one on day one of launch and mines never missed a beat.
Can't really fault it.

New UI is good too.


----------



## TTPablo (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm in that boat with you fut1a. Red ring of death - say no more.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fucking useless bunch of Customer Service backward twats!

Logged the first call on Friday afternoon. Explained he had moved since the last call and 20 mins later was given a reference. The e-mail, with the return label, came through with his old address on it!

Called back and was advised that we'd have to cancel the first one and do a new fault. 25 mins later and 2nd reference given.

Today, 3 days later, still no e-mail with the return label and so call them. No trace of that 2nd logged call on the system, even quoting the reference I was given, and "sometimes there are system crashes and they don't go through". No shit sherlock. Bit like my sons 360 and it's 'system crashes' eh! :?

Another 30 minutes on the phone and a 3rd reference number given. Now I sit and wait to see what this e-mail will say.

Fuck knows where the 0800 number diverts you. Can't make out if it's India, America, Germany, Poland or Uncle Tom's back garden shed but it would help if English was their first language!


----------



## Stucoupe (Mar 9, 2009)

I figured most big titles would meet both the xbox and ps3, so went for which was smarter and was quiet - simple choice.


----------

